# Learn me about Laser Levels....



## cashishift (Jun 8, 2009)

Been thinking about getting one for awhile - an need for one arose when framing a basement. We wanted to be able to project a line all the way across the ceiling where parts of framing had to go to build a soffit around a beam and also some hvac and plumbing. 

Having the laser would also speed up a few other projects... ideally I'd love to have one that can function as a laser plumb bob too.. but a friend already has one of those I could borrow whenever. 

What features are important.. what should I know? Recommendations? 

Let me have it!!


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

https://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&k...vtargid=kwd-41528048004&ref=pd_sl_ya8n9vjco_b

Love this thing! Also, the magnet is so strong that you can attach it to any corner with metal corner bead with no drywall damage.

I've had it for 4 years and still going strong.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

I currently have 5 lasers. I can't imagine ever framing without one again. Basement framing is the absolute best use for them. Easy to see them indoors, and projecting around obstructions increases the accuracy.


----------



## cashishift (Jun 8, 2009)

rselectric1 said:


> https://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&k...vtargid=kwd-41528048004&ref=pd_sl_ya8n9vjco_b
> 
> Love this thing! Also, the magnet is so strong that you can attach it to any corner with metal corner bead with no drywall damage.
> 
> I've had it for 4 years and still going strong.


That one is on my list.. as is the Bosch GLL2-50 and GLL 50. Just need to figure out what the difference between the 2 is.. and after some research it appears there are some.. including a hard case. 

the Dewalt DW088K is also in the running...


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

There are few tools that have really improved my speed, but the laser is one of them. PLS180 rides in the toolbag. Great for wall and ceiling layout. No plumb though...


----------



## platinumLLC (Nov 18, 2008)

I've been using lasers for 20 years now since I was a carpenter doing steel studs and acoustical ceilings. They gave us PLS five dot for framing and topcon rotating for ceilings. So when I went out on my own I got a topcon self leveling for ceilings and a 5 dot for framing. My topcon is still going strong but have replaced my framing laser a few times. Last year I picked up the bosch gll380. It can do just about anything. I use it for laying out walls, framing walls, hanging drywall level, chair rail and wainscoating, and many many more things. I still use my topcon for ceilings because the mount is nice. 

So if you can afford it the bosch 380 is a really nice all around laser that you will find many uses for.


----------



## cashishift (Jun 8, 2009)

platinumLLC said:


> I've been using lasers for 20 years now since I was a carpenter doing steel studs and acoustical ceilings. They gave us PLS five dot for framing and topcon rotating for ceilings. So when I went out on my own I got a topcon self leveling for ceilings and a 5 dot for framing. My topcon is still going strong but have replaced my framing laser a few times. Last year I picked up the bosch gll380. It can do just about anything. I use it for laying out walls, framing walls, hanging drywall level, chair rail and wainscoating, and many many more things. I still use my topcon for ceilings because the mount is nice.
> 
> So if you can afford it the bosch 380 is a really nice all around laser that you will find many uses for.


A bit above my budget.. but thanks for your reply.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

I think I paid $100 or less for each of my lasers. Many can be found on ebay at a good price. I have two of the Bosch gpl-3 that has worked well for us for years. I also have a cheaper Bosch, a Dewalt, and a little Ryobi.


----------



## Gatorgrizz27 (Nov 1, 2015)

For indoor use on a budget, this one works well. I use it for laying out tile, closet shelves, wainscoting, etc. It's not going to be bright enough for new construction framing, but is great in its niche. 

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Bosch-30-ft-Self-Leveling-Cross-Line-Laser-Level-GLL-30-S/207134022

The bracket it comes with is pretty good, but you need a stud, ladder, door, etc, to mount it on. I got an Home Depot HDX brand extendable light bulb changing pole and they have white rubber feet that fit it, I can wedge it from the floor to ceiling without leaving any marks.


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

is the GLL380 similar to the Dewalt DW089?


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

Gatorgrizz27 said:


> For indoor use on a budget, this one works well. I use it for laying out tile, closet shelves, wainscoting, etc. It's not going to be bright enough for new construction framing, but is great in its niche.
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/Bosch-30-ft-Self-Leveling-Cross-Line-Laser-Level-GLL-30-S/207134022
> 
> The bracket it comes with is pretty good, but you need a stud, ladder, door, etc, to mount it on. I got an Home Depot HDX brand extendable light bulb changing pole and they have white rubber feet that fit it, I can wedge it from the floor to ceiling without leaving any marks.


I was sent that one by Bosch to test out and review. The accuracy on it is not within my standards. I think it claims 5/16" in 30'. It is pretty handy for little stuff, but I don't think I have used it on a job since I tested it last year. Needles to say, they did not publish my review.


----------



## antonioooooooo (Mar 8, 2010)

I don't waste my money on crap like that. I only use my eyes, then my ears. If I hear anything bad about "that" work. I start blaming everyone else. Any laughs or pointing and out comes the blame game.


----------



## Gatorgrizz27 (Nov 1, 2015)

Warren said:


> I was sent that one by Bosch to test out and review. The accuracy on it is not within my standards. I think it claims 5/16" in 30'. It is pretty handy for little stuff, but I don't think I have used it on a job since I tested it last year. Needles to say, they did not publish my review.


Interesting. I actually have the GLL2 (previous version) and I thought it was spec'd at +/- 1/8" over 30'. Being that most of my projects are in the 5-12' range, that was acceptable for me. Pretty sorry that their "next gen" model would be less accurate. Good to know though.

Just looked it up and it is 3/16", not 1/8", but based on my other Bosch measuring tools that means it is likely within 1/8" most of the time.


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

I have a northwest laser that will do vertical as well as horizontal planes, and we use it to keep ICF walls true when bracing. My everyday, go to laser is a Spectra 300. Maybe $750 for the laser, tripod, detector, grade rod, and a case to keep it protected. 5 years on the current one.


----------



## Philament (Dec 9, 2014)

I'm in a similar boat as Platinum, use the GLL-380 for everything.

For a general purpose first laser, I'd probably recommend the new dewalt 12V max one. DEWALT DW089LG. Green beam, three plane, runs on standard dewalt 12V batteries.


----------



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

I have this one

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005K3YSO6/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1










I love it


----------



## mstrat (Jul 10, 2013)

I've picked up a set of Spectra lasers, initially I just wanted the rotary level for grade work and deck leveling, I just used the indoor 3 plane laser to see the dip in an old house floor...I'd love to hear how you're using lasers, how you're using them in framing projects, etc... I've not figured out how they're speeding up framing (it's me, I'm not wrapping my head around something but I really want to! )


----------



## asevereid (Jan 30, 2012)

The point, plumb, and line lasers are all great for stick framing (transferring stud layouts to top plates), transferring heights or setting heights, plumbing walls, etc... 

Sent from my Gravity 5 LTE using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

I'm only able to use a rotary laser with a rod eye, due to all my work being outdoors. Although I do use a laser measurer for guardrails. I use a Stabila Off-road rotary and the Leica Disto D5 measurer. It has a 4x viewfinder on it. It wasn't cheap.











_________


----------



## SuperiorHIP (Aug 15, 2010)

The bosch gll380 is pretty expensive but if you don't need 3 planes you can save around $100 getting the 2-80. Nice thing about those 2 is that you can use one of the laser receivers with it. I've been eyeing those two up for a while but you can get a rotary laser with grade rod, tripod, and receiver for the same price (different animals I realize).


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Warren said:


> I currently have 5 lasers.


Man that's a lot I only have 4


72chevy4x4 said:


> is the GLL380 similar to the Dewalt DW089?





Philament said:


> I'm in a similar boat as Platinum, use the GLL-380 for everything.


I have and like the GLL3-80 but don't use it much because it's big and bulky to carry around... I use the PLS3 to most.



SuperiorHIP said:


> The bosch gll380 is pretty expensive but if you don't need 3 planes you can save around $100 getting the 2-80.


Get the GLL3-80 and then you wouldn't have to go buy another one when you need that 3rd plane.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

I have a plumb bob laser and a gll-50. Also a laser measurer. Pretty much all I need.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Moze (Oct 19, 2013)

I've had the GLL280, GLL380 and the DeWalt DW088. 

They sent a replacement, but after a while of using it, the Bosch laser wasn't self-leveling. Problem is, I didn't notice until I installed a bunch of signs inside a school and realized they were all slightly crooked. 

I currently have the DW0811 and love it. It shoots a vertical line and a 360° horizontal line. It's a chunky little thing, but I'm happy with it.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

My GLL-40 did the same thing. Luckily I noticed before it bit me.


----------



## Justin Huisenga (Apr 10, 2013)

The DeWalt DW089LG is an excellent laser. 3 beams with a 360* cast on all of them. Saves a great deal of screwing around. Great for planing out cabs and panels. Awesome for adjusting cross plumb on door and panels. Nice to be able to set cabs, line the laser up with it's face and transfer that plane to line up a stand alone panel or shoot square out of a corner and line boxes up to the laser. If I could own only one this'd be the one. 

Their green cross hair is nice as well. For casework I set the cross hair on a Laser Jamb to hold level and the 360 gets moved around for planing, squaring, and straightening runs.


----------

